# Are you ready for some FOOTBALL??



## mrhnau (Sep 6, 2006)

Yay! Football season has returned  First college games happened this past weekend and the NFL starts its regular season this coming weekend. Aside from hockey, its my favorite sport! yay!

Any early season predictions for the NFL? How about major college bowls this year? What teams will you be following?


----------



## Carol (Sep 6, 2006)

It's really tough being a Bills fan in the heart of New England.


----------



## crushing (Sep 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> It's really tough being a Bills fan in the heart of New England.


 

Try being a Lions fan. . .ANYWHERE!


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 6, 2006)

crushing said:


> Try being a Lions fan. . .ANYWHERE!



They will have their turn  I had many years of heartache being a Carolina Panthers fan


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 6, 2006)

crushing said:


> Try being a Lions fan. . .ANYWHERE!


 
Or a Raiders fan, currently anyway.  I mean Jeff George!?!  Come on...


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

I am so psyched for the start of the season.

Cardinals and the Raiders may have a great year.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Sep 6, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> They will have their turn  I had many years of heartache being a Carolina Panthers fan


 
Many years of being a Panther's fan?? How long have they been in the league???  Oh well, I guess it's all relative. It least you got the Hurricanes..

Go PATS! (sorry Carol ;-)

Agreed..Hockey and Football!

For College football I must say in the last couple of year I've become a big fan and follower of the rising Uconn Huskies..Brand new to Div 1-A and doing pretty good..Blowing out the teams they should and hanging pretty tough with the team the should lose to. I expect them to continue to rise.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 6, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:


> Many years of being a Panther's fan?? How long have they been in the league???  Oh well, I guess it's all relative. It least you got the Hurricanes..
> 
> Go PATS! (sorry Carol ;-)
> 
> ...



Panthers been around a little over 10 years. Spent a bit of time in the cellar. Not too bad though, compared to some other teams  I've been watching hockey since the Raleigh Ice Caps (AHL) played, so I was thrilled to see the Canes win it.

Uconn has had some great basketball in the recent past. I'll enjoy seeing them play some football!


----------



## Carol (Sep 6, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:


> Go PATS! (sorry Carol ;-)


 
Awww, don't be sorry Todd!  I love the Pats, as long as they aren't playing Buffalo.   

I actually think the Pats have a good shot at going all the way this year...now that the team has recovered from so many different injuries.   

I guess I'll just have to watch and find out


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Sep 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Awww, don't be sorry Todd! I love the Pats, as long as they aren't playing Buffalo.


 

well, the Pats first game is against Buffalo.....

GO PATS!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yeah forgot that too.  GO PATS!!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2006)

I predict I'll be watching something else.

Jeff


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 6, 2006)

GIANTS fan here....we'll see if Eli can do anything this year....


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 6, 2006)

A big HELL YES!  Here's to Rutgers making another bowl run (hopefully a little closer to NJ) and to the NY football Giants making another run for the NFC East - and hopefully make it through the first round of the playoffs this year.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 7, 2006)

During the off season I play a lot of Madden, NCAA, and Arena Football on PS2.  I am all about watching football.  To me it is the best and most fun sport to watch.


----------



## Carol (Sep 7, 2006)

kenpo_disciple said:


> well, the Pats first game is against Buffalo.....
> 
> GO PATS!


 
yeah I know...I'm bracing myself...



I can't believe I'm on a board run by folks from BUFFALO and I'm all alone here!   C'mon where are the western New Yorkers?   Bob?  Datu Tim?  Someone back me up here please!!!


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 7, 2006)

fireman00 said:


> A big HELL YES!  Here's to Rutgers making another bowl run (hopefully a little closer to NJ) and to the NY football Giants making another run for the NFC East - and hopefully make it through the first round of the playoffs this year.



well, they beat UNC, not that thats saying much though LOL

I feel for Duke... they got beat by Richmond, a Div II-A school! And got shut out!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> yeah I know...I'm bracing myself...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm on a board run by folks from BUFFALO and I'm all alone here! C'mon where are the western New Yorkers? Bob? Datu Tim? Someone back me up here please!!!


 
I think this guy is on your side, but he is in "protection program" in Arizona.


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2006)

I was going to NOT watch so much football this fall, but matchups like last weeks FSU v. Miami and this weeks Ohio State v. Texas keep pulling me back in.


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 7, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> I think this guy is on your side, but he is in "protection program" in Arizona.


 
mr. "wide right" norwood!  my favorite Bills player LOL


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 7, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> well, they beat UNC, not that thats saying much though LOL
> quote]
> 
> That's true - but they didn't cave in the 4th quarter like I expected.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Sep 8, 2006)

Rutgers looks real good..
Uconn has had some tight games playing them in the last couple of years...I am nervous about them this year as I think they are a notch or to above the Huskies...
Oh well there's always basketball ;-)..thats if the idiots can keep from stealing laptops...morons!

I expect good things from the Giants this year..Eli should mature to the next level. Very good moves on defense during the off season.


----------



## Carol (Sep 8, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> I think this guy is on your side, but he is in "protection program" in Arizona.


 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

That was low HKF....Very Low.....

I need to run away to Buffalo again, I think.  Oh what luck, there is a tourney coming up


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> That was low HKF....Very Low.....


 

Actually, the ball went way right!  He had plenty of height.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Sep 8, 2006)

at least he was a lot closer than the Colts kicker last year!!

Vanderjacht..hwoever you spell it...


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I'm waiting to see how the 49'ers are going to be this year, hopefully competitive atleast.
Terry


----------

